# Spain ferry question



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Has anyone ever got a cheap deal for their MH on the ferries to Spain, Santander or Bilbao?

They seem to be very expensive to me.

Ralph


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Nope. It's cheaper to travel through France.


----------



## 89481 (May 24, 2005)

Hi,
Last year when we were in Portugal we met a couple who had a property there. They were members of Brittany Ferries property owners travel club.
They are allowed to give their number to three friends or family. I have just booked a one way trip to Santander in October. 6 meter van with a inside cabin for two for£257.75
Hope this helps
Cheers
Nort


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Thanks that sort of thing would be perfect, I believe that the new company sailing to Bilbao are charging about that price at the moment.

Ralph


----------

